# WTT Till March 2015?



## KThomas85

Hello!

Husband and I are thinking about TTC #1 in March of this year, mainly dependent on our raises. He is supposed to get a hefty one in January, and I will be getting at least 5% in February, but my check is no where near what his is even now, despite me making $3 more an hour than husband, because his health insurance takes out of my check. That will go down even further once we have #1, so we want to make sure our finances are in balance before then. 

We should get a really good tax return this year, so that is nice. I am debating on trying to save it for my deductible for health insurance, or just working to pay off my car payment so that I won't have one for much longer. We may split it though.

Also, if we WTT until March, #1 will be born sometime after our 3 year anniversary, so we could possibly take some time off on a 3 day weekend for Labor Day in September, which would be nice as well.

Anyone else thinking of TTC in March?

Kristin


----------



## ArtIsLife

I'm waiting till May! Yay for spring TTCers!


----------



## apreslaube

We have our preconception appointment this Thursday so we will know more then. The plan though is to ntnp this month and then really start trying Feb or March. So exciting!


----------



## Lozzielaula

Hello!

I am also starting to TTC in March! Well, I will be coming off my pill in February and starting in March once I've been off it a month. I'm waiting to start my new job so I can qualify for full maternity pay before OH and I TTC #1 :happydance:


----------



## littlelily

I'm coming off the pill in January to ttc in March/April. Just can't wait now


----------



## Springermommy

We are starting in February! :) Our 3-year-anniversary is sort of around yours, too! On 10/13/15, it will be 3 years.
We recently moved our date up a few months and I couldn't be happier about it! :D Baby dust to all!


----------



## mzimm1

We are waiting until March-April 2015 depending on how quickly I advance in school!


----------



## jumpingo

have mixed feelings on the waiting, but another "waiting until march" here:thumbup: 

i have a colposcopy scheduled for later this month, so i guess the results of that could push ttc back later than march, but i don't like to think about that.:nope:


----------



## KThomas85

jumpingo said:


> have mixed feelings on the waiting, but another "waiting until march" here:thumbup:
> 
> i have a colposcopy scheduled for later this month, so i guess the results of that could push ttc back later than march, but i don't like to think about that.:nope:

I hope everything goes well with your test!


----------



## jumpingo

thanks! there was some miscommunication - it's not until january or february now.:dohh:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi guys, I'm going to be TTC baby 2 in March! x


----------



## littlelily

Coming off my pill in a few wks and have ordered folic acid to start taking daily. Not looking forward to the condoms but looking forward to getting to know my cycle. What is everyone else doing to get ready?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I had my coil out last month and we are now using condoms until 1st March :) I need to go and buy some folic acid which I'll start taking then as well. Other than that I'm trying to get into a healthier eating habit. So excited! x


----------



## littlelily

How are you feeling off the coil tink?


----------



## Angel_blues

We are trying end of March  hope to move it to mid March as that's when I should be Oing

I've been off the pill since Dec 1st as well as taking prenatals and extra supplements.


----------



## littlelily

Angel, how did you find coming off pill? Am nervous after 12 years on it!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

littlelily said:


> How are you feeling off the coil tink?

It was a copper IUD one with no hormones so emotionally etc. I'm feeling the same but having slightly less painful and heavy periods which is good :) x


----------



## Angel_blues

littlelily said:


> Angel, how did you find coming off pill? Am nervous after 12 years on it!

I forgot how bad my cramps are... Numb from my belly button to my knees... But 31 day cycle seems pretty normal so I hope my irregular af has regulated! I've been finding it easier to commit to weight loss as well. Sucks to have to be careful when we dtd and he always pulls out now. 

I had to put my foot down to come off the pill to make sure I was familiar with my cycles. I was on it for almost 13 years so I'm a little worried about not Oing every month and thin lining


----------



## KThomas85

I have been taking prenatals for the past few months, and things really seem to be falling in line for us to TTC in March - I feel very blessed!

1) We were underwater on our car, and it was becoming unreliable - it got totaled on Christmas Eve, no one was hurt, and now we have a much more reliable car with smaller payments and less interest. I have GAP insurance so will not have to pay the difference between what the insurance covers and what I owe.

2) We are in an apartment now, and it was looking like we were going to have to move into another apartment at the end of March when our lease is up. The house next to my FIH just opened up and the landlord is willing to hold it for us from mid January until either mid February or March (depending on if we can get out of our lease a month early or not) for a $100 deposit. It is a 2/1 for less than what we are paying for our apartment now. Also, we have two cats and a dog, so it is hard to find an apartment that will allow more than two pets, and I was not looking forward to bundling up a newborn whenever I took the dog out for the 6-8 weeks I will be home by myself so we were actually thinking of putting off TTCing until we could rent a house.

3 - We found a church. This is something I really wanted to do, as I wanted to have a good foundation in a church before TTC.

All in all, it has been a very blessed start to the new year.

I am going to wait to come off my birth control until husband's raise gets confirmed though. Even though I have PCOS, my family has a long history of getting pregnant right after stopping birth control.

How was everyone's holiday?


----------



## Springermommy

littlelily said:


> Coming off my pill in a few wks and have ordered folic acid to start taking daily. Not looking forward to the condoms but looking forward to getting to know my cycle. What is everyone else doing to get ready?

Prenatals, healthy habits (using My Fitness Pal and exercising), drinking more water, charting my CM!


----------



## Springermommy

KThomas85 said:


> I have been taking prenatals for the past few months, and things really seem to be falling in line for us to TTC in March - I feel very blessed!
> 
> 1) We were underwater on our car, and it was becoming unreliable - it got totaled on Christmas Eve, no one was hurt, and now we have a much more reliable car with smaller payments and less interest. I have GAP insurance so will not have to pay the difference between what the insurance covers and what I owe.
> 
> 2) We are in an apartment now, and it was looking like we were going to have to move into another apartment at the end of March when our lease is up. The house next to my FIH just opened up and the landlord is willing to hold it for us from mid January until either mid February or March (depending on if we can get out of our lease a month early or not) for a $100 deposit. It is a 2/1 for less than what we are paying for our apartment now. Also, we have two cats and a dog, so it is hard to find an apartment that will allow more than two pets, and I was not looking forward to bundling up a newborn whenever I took the dog out for the 6-8 weeks I will be home by myself so we were actually thinking of putting off TTCing until we could rent a house.
> 
> 3 - We found a church. This is something I really wanted to do, as I wanted to have a good foundation in a church before TTC.
> 
> All in all, it has been a very blessed start to the new year.
> 
> I am going to wait to come off my birth control until husband's raise gets confirmed though. Even though I have PCOS, my family has a long history of getting pregnant right after stopping birth control.
> 
> How was everyone's holiday?

Wow, it's wonderful that things have been falling into place so well for you guys! Sounds like God definitely has His hand on your life! 

Christmas was nice at our house. I worked third shift and had to work the night before and after, but we had a few family members over in the evening for dinner, gifts and games. It was laid back, but nice.


----------



## Afairchild5

I am trying to be healthier as well. Cut out sodas and I'm trying to slowly cut way back on my sweets. We aren't TTC until September but I figure trying to be as healthy as possible until then won't hurt. I have nexplanon as birth control (in my arm) and I'm going to see when that would need to be taken out. I was excited to get it out so I could get regular again but was reminded by someone else on the first or second page that my cramps are KILLER when I'm not on bc. I mean absolutely horrible. So that won't be fun lol.


----------



## jumpingo

Springermommy said:


> littlelily said:
> 
> 
> Coming off my pill in a few wks and have ordered folic acid to start taking daily. Not looking forward to the condoms but looking forward to getting to know my cycle. What is everyone else doing to get ready?
> 
> Prenatals, healthy habits (using My Fitness Pal and exercising), drinking more water, charting my CM!Click to expand...


i have gotten my first post mc AF, so i think my body is starting to get back in the swing of things, so here's my looking-to-March list:

1. need to get back on the prenatal bandwagon:dohh:

2. one of my "resolutions" is to drink more tea/water and less beer:blush:

3. also to get back into running, starting at 5 miles a week:thumbup:

4. i'd like to lose about 15lbs of "newlywed weight" this year, so will try to lose 5lbs by march, maybe? i would rather gain baby weight though:winkwink:

5. obviously try to eat more healthy and get veggies and all that, but probably will not actually be any more proactive than i usually am:haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

This 1st week of January has flown by :) I'm going away for a week next week, week after that my DS starts nursery 3 days a week for the first time, then start of Feb my DH starts a new job.. then I will be looking forward to my birthday at the end of February.. so seems like it won't go tooo slowly I hope! 

We're coming off the condoms right from the start of March, what about everyone else? x


----------



## jumpingo

tinkerbelle, sounds like march will be here before you know it!!:thumbup:

i will likely have AF the first week of march and then we'll be condom free!:haha: 

where are you going next week? and, my birthday is beginning of march!:fish::friends:


----------



## LuckyFlutter

Hi Ladies - I'll be TTC from March too can't wait!!

Started my prenatal vitamins from start of Jan so just want to make sure I have a healthy base to start with.

This will be number two. Hopefully we get lucky on first try again this time!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

LuckyFlutter said:


> Hi Ladies - I'll be TTC from March too can't wait!!
> 
> Started my prenatal vitamins from start of Jan so just want to make sure I have a healthy base to start with.
> 
> This will be number two. Hopefully we get lucky on first try again this time!

Welcome :flower: xx


----------



## littlelily

Not long til end of January! And Feb is short so March will be here in no time!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I was just thinking that.. One week of January to go then 4 weeks of February and it's march! So 5 weeks time!! X


----------



## LuckyFlutter

January almost done - come on Feb - then we can all say 'trying next month'!!


----------



## jumpingo

i am now waiting to have an appointment on march 4th, and want to make sure the results of that come back clear before we try again. so i think i'm out for march, unless the results come back in a couple days, but the OBGYN clinic has given me absolutely NO reason to believe that will happen.:growlmad::nope::sad1: guess it'll be april for me...sigh.


----------



## LuckyFlutter

Sorry to hear you need to wait a little longer but I guess a month is not a lot in the grand scheme of things. I wish you luck x


----------



## jumpingo

in the grand scheme of things, it's not. but coming off a miscarriage and then being strung along by the OBGYN clinic, i am frustrated and frankly completely over waiting. before, it was my own reasons, but now this extra waiting is because of them. i am just angry and resentful.

:sad1:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

jumpingo said:


> in the grand scheme of things, it's not. but coming off a miscarriage and then being strung along by the OBGYN clinic, i am frustrated and frankly completely over waiting. before, it was my own reasons, but now this extra waiting is because of them. i am just angry and resentful.
> 
> :sad1:

How frustrating Hun, hope they get their act together soon and you can start TTC :hugs: x


----------



## jamiemcbride1

I'm hoping to ttc from april/may im hoping for a 2016 baby :) ... it'll be here before you think this is a short month it won't be long flying in xxx


----------



## LuckyFlutter

Yay! Next month is the month - time isn't long passing by. Trying to get into the habit of eating folate every day too. Even a little bit!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

LuckyFlutter said:


> Yay! Next month is the month - time isn't long passing by. Trying to get into the habit of eating folate every day too. Even a little bit!

Yes just over 3 weeks eek! X


----------



## skypink.mommy

Hello lovely ladies :flower: I was supposed to start ntnp on march and TTC on April or May but baby fever has caught us, DH is the one that has been really pushing for a baby ...so here we are TTC on march officially! Ntnp this month but I know I'm not! Excited for march!


----------



## LuckyFlutter

Excited to be TTC in a few weeks now! Hope I get lucky quickly!


----------



## LuckyFlutter

I'm soooo excited to be starting to try in March. Only thing is it looks like my hubby will away during my most fertile days......! Still give it a shot though


----------



## tinkerbelle93

So March is now here! Good luck everyone X


----------



## MrsB87

Hi girls! Hope ya don't mind me jumping in on your thread! Me and OH have decided to ttc in March! I've got 7 days left on the pill, then it's all systems go! 

Getting quite nervous now!! March has come so quickly!


----------



## robinsonmom

MrsB87 we are in the same boat and basically the exact timing. I just stopped my bcp i am taking my last placebo pill tomorrow. I am on CD2 and bbting. I also included Vitex with my supplements and it gave me a good Af compared to the light ones I was getting on the bcp. Good look excited to see your journey.


----------



## MrsB87

Hi robinsonmom, 

It's nice to hear someone going through the exact same thing as me! And at the same time too!! I'm planning on taking vitex and EPO when I have finished on the bcp. Also been reading about dong quai, but don't want to start taking too many supplements just yet.

Look forward to going through this journey with you xx


----------

